# Pola still around???



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Whatever became of Pola? They had some really nice buildings, like Silverton station, Cripple Creek station, etc. Are they still in business? If so, who sells their products?
SandyR


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pola have been part of the Faller group for many years now. Yes, much is still available.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't Ridge Road Station carry Pola buildings? Dennis


----------



## bernd_NdeM (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the original link to Faller - Pola G.
http://www.faller.de/App/WebObjects...4.17.89/agid.1131/ecm.ag/Pola-G-Programm.html

Regards
Bernd


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Bernd, thanks so much for the link! I had no idea that there were so many seated figures available, too. But all of the US buildings are gone from the line. That's sad. DennisB, I know that Ridge Road Station carries Piko buildings, but I'm not sure about Pola. I'll have to check that out! 
SandyR


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Their seated figures are a bit pricey, close to $10 per person after conversion and shipping.  If you are looking for inexpensive figures for 1:32, try Ridge Road Station.  They have two sets ( Set 1 , and  Set 2 )  available for a tad over $1.00 per person.  They are for 1:29 coaches, but I have used them in 1:32 coaches, and they work just fine.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom, I'm really looking for 1:24 or 1:22.5 seated people. But at those prices, I may have to revisit Chris Walas' figure class and learn how to make my own! I'm building a train of three shorty gon-with-a-roof open passenger cars for my railroad, and they'll need around six people each. The cars are cheap enough to build, but the cost of people!!! Outta sight! 
SandyR


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Just realized that I hijacked my own thread...sorry!
SandyR


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandy,

LGB people used to be relatively reasonable, ~$3.00 each.  Not any more.  They are closing in on the magic $10.00 each real fast.  I decided to use valcro to secure my LGB passengers, so I can move them from train to train.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Hobby shops that cater to wargamers will have a wide variety of figures in different scales.
LAO


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Wargaming...I never thought of that...never thought of using velcro to hold people in place either, thought maybe quake wax might work...Thank you both for the info! 
SandyR


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By SandyR on 02/22/2009 11:40 AM
Wargaming...I never thought of that...never thought of using velcro to hold people in place either, thought maybe quake wax might work...Thank you both for the info! 
SandyR 






I don't really understand how velcro solves this problem. Wouldn't you have to glue the velcro strip to both the seat and the bottom of the person?

Yes - you can remove the person then, but you are left with the velcro strip in two places.

I had to look up "Quake Wax" - it's not a term I'm familiar with in Canada but it sounds similar to the putty one can buy to fasten light objects to a wall.

When no longer needed, it just peels off and leaves no residue.
I think that would work well to fasten people to their seats and it can be removed, both from the seat in the car and the seat of the person easily and without leaving any residue.


Knut


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I use "UHU Tac" for my seated figures. It's available at all major office stores and works great for me. 

Jack


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

FYI:

1. POLA's American molds are currently collecting dust and according to POLA may stay there for another 2 years.

2. We have a figure set also with the magical number of $10 - but it is 10 figures for $10 ($1 per figure). 3 are sitting and 7 are standing. Of the standing one you can at least make 4 more sitting. How? Put them at 250 degrees into the oven for 5 minutes (and longer) and they become fully pliable. I use paper towels to change then body posture(s). 250 degress happens to be also the temperature where I can make Sculpey additions to the figures. Granted the facial expressions, the hands etc. are not as nicely detailed as with Preiserleins, but for inside the cars and in most of the scenery's - especially in outdoor layouts - you can live by the 6' rule. In particular because your wallet remains detailed







.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Axel that is good news about the figures! What scale are they? I'm looking for 1:22.5 or 1:24. Good to know that some day the Pola American buildings may come back! Thank you for the information. 
SandyR


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The figures are 1:24.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

That's GREAT!!!! Thanks again for the information, Axel! 
SandyR


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Instead of 'hard' glue or velcro try modge podge(?) works great. It is a thick glue that clears dry but is kinda like silicon. My kids use it for all kinds of crafts and my wife loves that it cleans up easily(water based). I just used it on my AbE 4/4 for Frank the backpaker that fell over after a minor accident.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

I use Quake Secure to fasten the little buggers here in earthquake country.

http://www.sunsetent.com/Categories/quakesecure.html 

I do note, however, it says on the bottle that it is not suited for warm weather.



Chip


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

pola is still around if my last few LGB  Depeshce are to be trusted-one of which i received yesterday along with the 2009 LGB catalog


 


Pola has recycled some buildings-the euro freight station is now a coal dealer has a Lnz tractor and trailor and other stuff as i recall 


-the Schoenweiler station (2 story) now has a water wheel, operating hammer, and some other changes to make it a masons shop-complete with figures and a vehicle


-there is a mail office too-(formerly the a alpine style housel)  but now in a 2 story version. again with postman figure on bike and post vehicle 


items i saw last night in the latest Depesche


the waiting room building -this time all white--different colors yet a fourth time-for selling drinks-comes with vehicle (borg ward truck i think) and lots of drink crates and bottles


and another building of previous mold (like the wating room also) -with awning and full interior kitchen and small beer garden-lots of details chairs tables stove etc


and finally a small recylced shed/lean to that sells honey -like the news stand/shoppette from monis souveniers 


it seems the latest trend is to include more details, figures and vehicles-this should make the POLA seem like a much greater value than PIKO -it does to me 


so it seems POLA is alive and well


hope the prices drop too 


and that they begin to import 


 go to faller.de to see the stuff


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lokshop have the typical scan of the new offerings catalog: 

http://catalog.lokshop.de/FAL/2009.PolaNews/image_1.html


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a really nice group of seated passengers, ready for a little additional paint to customize them for one's railroad. And the new buildings with people and accessories included...that's a great idea! It's people that make a scene come alive...look at the new boathouse/ boat livery...that one is a must have for sure...Thank you for the link!!!
SandyR


----------

